# 4000 4010 and 4020



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dealer had all three sitting on the lot. All of them seemed to be in good shape. What is the difference between the three. I know the 4010 has less hp than the 4020. The salesman said that the 00 series was unsynchronized in reverse and that the 10 and 20 was. Is there any other differences between them other than hp and synro/unsyncro reverse gears.
I've always been a massey guy but after waiting a week to find out my part that I need is unavailable aftermarket, I'm looking for a tractor that has plentiful parts availability


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

4010 has a poorly designed pto speed change arrangement. There are 2 tiny speed shift pins that can bend or break requiring tractor to be split to replace pins. When I was employed at a JD dealer I converted several 3010/4010's to 540 rpm only pto's buy installing much larger bolt with lock nut than the tiny pins. IIRC 4010 also a sensitive brake operation. Although 4000's were very well liked you're correct about the lack of reverse synchronizer


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Please jog my memory. There wasn't a 00 series, wasn't a 4000 a economical version of the 4020. No options, etc?


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, the 4000 was a "stripped down" version of the 4020. Unless your doing a lot of shifting between forward and reverse, I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of sycro. Safety-wise, you should be pretty much stopped when shifting these from forward to reverse anyway. The rear axles for the 4000 are the same as a 4010 and are 1/4 inch smaller in diameter than the 4020. Basically, this makes it more of a PTO tractor then a pulling tractor like the 4020. The 3pt arms were usually from the 3020, but you could upgrade those to the 4020 version.

One question about the 4020, is it a side console (later) model or an early model with the hydraulic controls on the dash? Another thing to check is what model injector pump (assuming it's a diesel 4020) it has. There is one model of the pump that was discontinued back in the late 70s or early 80s and it's almost impossible to find parts to fix them if anything other than seals go bad. I think the discontinued pump is a Roosa Master CBC633-24AL, but I'd have to double check. I have that pump on my 4020 and it works fine, just a pain to replace if it goes bad since you have to buy the conversion kit in addition to a new pump (and they don't give you a core charge for your old pump). There are a couple places out there that still have some overhauled pumps, but even that can get expensive.

Given the choices (and assuming a side console 4020), my list would probably be the 4020, then the 4000 then the 4010. If I had the money, I'd probably get both the 4020 and the 4000. There were lots of 4020s made, but the 4000s are a lot more rare and are getting to be a collectors item.

Of coarse, all this advise assumes the same or similar condition.


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

Probably won't purchase any of them. 10k for 100 hp tractor made in the 60s and 70s is a bit much for me. I'm on the lookout for a nice MF 1100 1105 1130 or 1135. That perk 354 is hard to beat and to my knowledge there are quite a few parts around for them. Found an 1105 with cab and duals for 5k but that needed a clutch. Also found an 1100 with a loader that needed a new hydro charge pump for 3k. Starting to think maybe another tractor is a year out but it is always nice to have extra iron around when you're haying


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what Massey part did you discover to be unavailable?


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

Rear planetary seal on a mf super 90 hi clearance


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

The 4000 is roughly 1000 pounds lighter than the 4020. I have a 72 model. 8 speed jungle shift. Side console. Three services. The same 404 engine as the 4020.
Other than a clutch, a pto clutch. And a rear main for good luck while we were already in there, it has never let me down.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

MFSuper90 said:


> Rear planetary seal on a mf super 90 hi clearance


Dad had one of those years ago, had a one of a kind hydraulic issue, never could find anybody to fix it properly. Good for PTO work like running the chopper or baler, or even the silage blower. Had a hell of a road gear as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Dad had one of those years ago, had a one of a kind hydraulic issue, never could find anybody to fix it properly. Good for PTO work like running the chopper or baler, or even the silage blower. Had a hell of a road gear as well if I remember correctly.


The hydraulics are prone to have problems on old Massey's. The pumps are complicated. I actually have two super 90s. The main tractor is a standard 8 speed and will cruise at 24 mph calculated by the local radar gunslinger ( I have actually gotten a ticket for speeding on my tractor before).
The other super 90 has the multi power and it feels like molasses dripping when youre driving it. That one crawls at 18 mph.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

MFSuper90 said:


> The hydraulics are prone to have problems on old Massey's. The pumps are complicated. I actually have two super 90s. The main tractor is a standard 8 speed and will cruise at 24 mph calculated by the local radar gunslinger ( I have actually gotten a ticket for speeding on my tractor before).
> The other super 90 has the multi power and it feels like molasses dripping when youre driving it. That one crawls at 18 mph.


What was the speed limit?


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

20mph lol. The cop only gave me a ticket because he had never issued one to a guy on a tractor before


----------

